# Thanks everyone!



## CindyLouBou (Nov 17, 2013)

I have only posted on here a couple of times but in all good time, I was accepted and will be picking up my card this week  And I would like to thank all of you for your help and support! We were making it out harder than what it was. I have been here since April and was accepted at the end of August! And again, thank you all


----------



## Connie2256 (Mar 23, 2017)

CindyLouBou said:


> I have only posted on here a couple of times but in all good time, I was accepted and will be picking up my card this week  And I would like to thank all of you for your help and support! We were making it out harder than what it was. I have been here since April and was accepted at the end of August! And again, thank you all


No problem 
Everyone in this forum is really good.


----------

